# What fish do you think is the most beautiful of all?



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I was wondering this all last night and I think that the best looking freshwater fish would be the ram cichlids. 
But what is your favorite. Since I am fairly new to fish keeping and I dont know that many types of fish I want to see what other fish there that in your guys opinion is the most beautiful?


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

Wow, that's a tricky one. I love so many. But if I had to choose it would be my Geophagus Surinamensis ( spelling may not be great!), he/she is stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I think a german blue ram is one of the most beatiful fish I know about


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

wow those are both some really pretty fish!


----------



## jsciacca (Jan 8, 2012)

Channa Bleheri


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

Black Ruby Barb (Puntius nigrofasciatus) Profile
Black ruby barb !!!!! the best looking wise and attitude wise


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I love the way that barb looks, never seen one before yet so pretty.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the most beautiful freshwater fish are these little guys called darters that are found in coldwater streams around the US. And probably the best of those guys would be the candy darter, rainbow darter, tangerine darter, and redfin darter. Most people don't even know they exist because they're not found in the aquarium trade. 









Rainbow Darter









Candy Darter









Tangerine Darter









Redfin Darter

Can't forget the Mountain Redbelly Dace either!


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow that candy darter is rely beautiful! It's a shame there not in the hobby


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow it has so many color!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

really large schools of cardinal tetras ( i like they have more red then neons but those work too ) and cherry red shrimp in a planted tank with a black background and substrate. there are nicer looking fish but thats my personal favorite freshwater setup.


----------



## angella (Dec 21, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> I think the most beautiful freshwater fish are these little guys called darters that are found in coldwater streams around the US. And probably the best of those guys would be the candy darter, rainbow darter, tangerine darter, and redfin darter. Most people don't even know they exist because they're not found in the aquarium trade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've caught the rainbow and redfin darter before from streams, and you are correct they are some of the most gorgeous fish out there  Super fast, too!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

nicolaas said:


> Wow that candy darter is rely beautiful! It's a shame there not in the hobby


They aren't sold commercially, but I have seen some people with these fish in their tanks. The catch is they're only found in West Virginia, USA, and I think they're facing some problems like habitat degradation. But they are beautiful.



angella said:


> I've caught the rainbow and redfin darter before from streams, and you are correct they are some of the most gorgeous fish out there  Super fast, too!


I once had an opportunity to take home some redfin darters and start up a tank, but I was a few thousand miles away from home and didn't have any equipment. I was told by one of the guys I was working with that redfins are actually pretty hardy and can be pretty easily kept. This is the redfin I almost too home.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

cool. how big do they get?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

jdiaz said:


> cool. how big do they get?


The largest ones we saw that summer were about 5 inches. Most of what we saw were 3-4 inch specimens. Unlike other darters they can live in standing water. There are some species of darter than only live in riffles. You would need a pretty good powerhead to replicate that habitat. 

There really are a great number of attractive fish that live in the streams and lakes of the US. (Sorry can't speak for Europe; haven't had the experience there that I have in the US.) I clearly remember the first time I held a live rainbow trout taken from a stream. It was gorgeous.


----------



## Clubber (Aug 6, 2009)

Always loved many wild discus!


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> The largest ones we saw that summer were about 5 inches. Most of what we saw were 3-4 inch specimens. Unlike other darters they can live in standing water. There are some species of darter than only live in riffles. You would need a pretty good powerhead to replicate that habitat.
> 
> There really are a great number of attractive fish that live in the streams and lakes of the US. (Sorry can't speak for Europe; haven't had the experience there that I have in the US.) I clearly remember the first time I held a live rainbow trout taken from a stream. It was gorgeous.


And delicious ! =P


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Discus are super cool too, always wanted one but my tank is way to small, 29, pitty.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Most beautiful fish in personal opinion, huh? Let's see... I love the look of bettas, endler livebearers, Red blood parrot cichlids, black ghost knifes, and I think the very small tetras (like embers and such) are very pretty. Also I think sparkling gouramis are beautiful, and rainbow fish. Oh, and a big school of tiger barbs are always breathtaking. One fish I have that I am particularly fond of is my golden barb (s)... they remind me of koi, but able to be kept in a 29g tank. They have beautiful golden and orange colors.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

I like bettas too but they are not as active as tiger barbs. I love an active fish. My only fish right now is a silver molly and she is pretty and right now I have 8-10 fry and only like 4 look silver and the rest look black, might be dalmation mollies. She is active, not at first and but now she is.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 9, 2012)

It really depends on your ideal of beautiful.

In terms of "color": Rainbow Darter

"Behavior": Greed Spotted Puffer Fish

"Shape": Angel Fish and Peacock Eels

"Uniqueness": Gourami's 

"All of the above": Blood Red Parrot Fish and Lion Head Goldfish


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

is taylor swift a fish?

hah anyway, our african jewel might be well one of my favorite fish. Shy, but pretty. 

Kinda off the norm, but we managed to get ONE lyre tail berlin colored sword tail, and he was gorgeous!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Freshwater - Guppies ( so much variation)

Saltwater - Mandarin Fish.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

pelvicachromis taenitus nigerian red can get very pretty, GBRs can also be awsome and keeping darters is a dream of mine.


----------



## irving216 (Jan 6, 2012)

I truthfully think L200 Hemiancistrus subviridis Green pleco, Lemon spotted
Is gorgeous. I'm a huge huge fan of plecos, and just looking around online one say I say that green guy and was amazed. But since you guys for on darters and trout, id have to say baby rainbow trout. My buddy has a pond in his back yard with a stream right next door, late last year we found the little guys in the stream, tried to catch them and get en into the pond so we had more in the pond to catch. Ong got one but boy he was gorgeous. I will defiantly take a few next year for my tank. Raise em up real nice and then let em back in the pond.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Goldfish and discus are on my golden pedestals.:wink2:


----------



## nicolaas (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got a new aquarium book and they list the Orange-throated Darter,he dos not look as good as the candy darter, but this means they are coming in to the hobby.


----------

